# Tits



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

If you like tits, Google on "tits" and hit "I'm feeling lucky".


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Being a birder myself, the most abundant species of this genus in America is the "Bush-tit"

You might call that a double-double entendre.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:thats: Good one! !rolling :lol: :hurah: :rolling: :icon_da: 

Rich, have you ever actually seen tits in a bush? :hurah:


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Only late at night on Cinemax! It takes two wimmen to accomplish it.

You may be a GWB supporter but you still may get a a chuckle out of this campaign bumper sticker I saw the other day.

"Lick Bush and Beat Dick in 2004!"


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

While we're on the topic.....

A little TA Thiessen for ya....

Hmmm, love those initials....... Tit for TAT?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The thread topic is ornithological in nature.

Please restrict your posts to the topic of insectivorous oscine birds (family Paridae, genus _Parus_), or "tit-birds", under the scientific discipline of Ornithology.

Your cooperation will be appreciated.

:backtotop


----------



## Stosh (Dec 16, 2003)

Nick said:


> The thread topic is ornithological in nature.
> 
> Please restrict your posts to the topic of insectivorous oscine birds (family Paridae, genus _Parus_), or "tit-birds", under the scientific discipline of Ornithology.
> 
> Your cooperation will be appreciated.


The girl in your avatar has nice...birds.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

RichW said:


> Only late at night on Cinemax! It takes two wimmen to accomplish it.


Are those 'bow-legged' wimmen?



> You may be a GWB supporter but you still may get a a chuckle out of this campaign bumper sticker I saw the other day.
> 
> "Lick Bush and Beat Dick in 2004!"


Contrary to popular opinion, being a Republican doesn't require having one's sense of humor surgically removed. I laugh at Bush jokes all the time. I just don't laugh as heartily as I used to at Clinton jokes. 

I may be suffering from a mild case of dislexia, but I could swear that bumper sticker read "Beat Bush and Lick Dick in 2004!" :lol:

For those who drive small foreign cars with those tiny 'excuse me' bumpers, it could be shortened to "*BB&LD/2004*"


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

I posted jpgs of the "Lick" bumpersticker in another thread on here. Here is a great poster I found, very talented whoever did it.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Nick said:


> The thread topic is ornithological in nature.
> 
> Please restrict your posts to the topic of insectivorous oscine birds (family Paridae, genus _Parus_), or "tit-birds", under the scientific discipline of Ornithology.
> 
> ...


Ok, Nick:


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

How about these puppy's?


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

HappyGoLucky said:


> How about these puppy's?


That's Disgusting! :barf:


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

HappyGoLucky said:


> How about these puppy's?


The guy on the right is thinking "Damn, I gotta quit smoking weed. I can't get that Elvis song out of my head 'You ain't nothing but a hound dog, flopping around all the time'."

:lol:

PS look at the necklace he is wearing.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

HappyGoLucky said:


> How about these puppy's?


It's "puppies".

__________________

TG/TS men (and their part-time bi/**** wannabees) make some of the BUTT-UGLIEST "women" I have ever seen, and I've seen _plenty_. I used to run weekend a/v for the Sheraton Buckhead hotel in ATL which hosted the "Southern Comfort Conference" www.sccatl.org, a growing group of misfit TS/TG/MTF/FTM wierdos who came out of their caves every Fall to comiserate about nature's mistakes, and to deviantly co-mingle their various and sundry body parts that would horrify the average person.

I'm an open-minded and tolerant kind of guy, but that weekend coming-together of mostly ugly men on the way to becoming even uglier "women", was an annual event I soon came to dread. Thankfully, the SCC grew to an extent where my medium-sized hotel could no longer accommodate their size and they had to move to the larger facilities of Sheraton Colony Square. What a relief it was when the SCC had to move their event elsewhere.

If you like to wear girl's panties and yo momma's dresses, visit the SCC website and they will teach you it's nothing to be ashamed of, and will convince you you were born a female and you really need to have a sex-change operation.

Speaking of Colony Square, (often referred to as _"Sodomy Square"_ in the a/v community) I've previously worked a/v in the hotel's grand ballroom on several occasions with over 1,000 hot 'n sweaty gay dudes (Hot'Lanta River Expo) who had just returned from a warm late-summer day of sunning, drinking and rafting on the Chattahoochee, many of whom were still wearing their incredibly tight Speedos and were voraciously inhaling wieners and (more) beer at the stand-up buffet, and I never felt as uncomfortable as I did with those UGLY-to-the-bone SCC dudettes referred to above.

I'm talking HAIRY-BUTT ugly! :eek2:


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Nick said:


> It's "puppies".


depending on the context. 


> TG/TS men (and their part-time bi/**** wannabees) make some of the BUTT-UGLIEST "women" I have ever seen, and I've seen _plenty_.


BTW, the woman in the "puppy" picture is a REAL woman, genetically born as a woman.


> I used to run weekend a/v for the Sheraton Buckhead hotel in ATL which hosted the "Southern Comfort Conference" www.sccatl.org, a growing group of misfit TS/TG/MTF/FTM wierdos who came out of their caves every Fall to comiserate about nature's mistakes, and to deviantly co-mingle their various and sundry body parts that would horrify the average person.


I'm rather uncomfortable around them myself, though I try to keep an open mind about it. I don't understand their predicament anymore than do you. Just like it is difficult for straight people to understand gay people, it is equally difficult for us to understand others, be they straight or the TS/TG, etc. There is no frame of reference with which to relate.


> Speaking of Colony Square, (often referred to as _"Sodomy Square"_ in the a/v community) I've previously worked a/v in the hotel's grand ballroom on several occasions with over 1,000 hot 'n sweaty gay dudes (Hot'Lanta River Expo) who had just returned from a warm late-summer day of sunning, drinking and rafting on the Chattahoochee, many of whom were still wearing their incredibly tight Speedos and were voraciously inhaling wieners and (more) beer at the stand-up buffet, and I never felt as uncomfortable as I did with those UGLY-to-the-bone SCC dudettes referred to above.


I never liked all the Hotlanta stuff, either. Just too many pretentious queens for my comfort. I'm not into the circuit-party group at all, nor the gym bunnies. But I do understand your discomfort, as I stated I would feel very similar in the same situation.
For the life of me I just cannot understand what straight men find appealing about big tits. They're all floppy and squishy and just don't look like they belong, like some foreign object landed on their chest :eek2:. I can appreciate that a pretty woman is pretty, but that's as far as it goes. And contrary to some opinions, very few gay men want to be women. We're very happy being all man. We might camp it up occassionally out of fun, but it doesn't mean we're a woman in a men's suit.


----------



## Unclejeff (Mar 10, 2004)

whew, Guys, guys-who-like-guys, big boobs, guys-who-like-guys and like to be men....wow.

Y'know, I really don't give a damn, s*it, or whatever what turns other people on/off, or....sorry, here it comes again...whatever. Whatever turns-on someone else is not my business, unless I want to take interest. I am so lucky to be loved. That I am loved by a woman is important to...me(!)....and this is MY(!) business. I care not to talk about my sex=-life and ...I think that most of us would agree...other's sex-life is someone else's business.

I never c-h-o-s-e to be straight; I suspect most 'others' never chose to be whatever direction they are comfortable in, within, or whatever. Whomever anyone 'else' wants as a partner would never match with me so, such being the case, why should I care?

I AM NOT GETTING DIVORCED BECAUSE SOMEONE 'ELSE' IS GETTING MARRIED.

So, (hey everyone[!], thanks for the fun pictures and..where's Lenny Bruce when we need him.....?


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Unclejeff said:


> whew, Guys, guys-who-like-guys, big boobs, guys-who-like-guys and like to be men....wow.
> 
> Y'know, I really don't give a damn, s*it, or whatever what turns other people on/off, or....sorry, here it comes again...whatever. Whatever turns-on someone else is not my business, unless I want to take interest. I am so lucky to be loved. That I am loved by a woman is important to...me(!)....and this is MY(!) business. I care not to talk about my sex=-life and ...I think that most of us would agree...other's sex-life is someone else's business.
> 
> ...


I think I agree with you... :alterhase

There is so little love in this world we can't afford to start saying that some of it is bad. 

Now, if Nick has a cute bubble-butt, well... :blowout:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> Now, if Nick has a cute bubble-butt, well...


Who says I don't?  I don't mean to boast, but actually, it's an "onion-butt" - one capable of bringing _tears_ to your eyes. 

As an aside, my comely neighbor, a compuslive frotter, drops over for coffee in the morning and frequently molests my cute little onion-butt just for the fun of it. She is the original _"Naughtly Lady of Shady Lane."_:sure:


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

Nick said:


> Who says I don't?  I don't mean to boast, but actually, it's an "onion-butt" - one capable of bringing _tears_ to your eyes.
> 
> As an aside, my comely neighbor, a compuslive frotter, drops over for coffee in the morning and frequently molests my cute little onion-butt just for the fun of it. She is the original _"Naughtly Lady of Shady Lane."_:sure:


TMI! TMI!!! !pu****!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

My EYES! My EYES!


----------

